# Gute Spinnrolle



## AndreOL (25. April 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe mir nun eine neue Spinnrute von Shimano zugelegt. Es ist eine Yasei mit 0-30g wurfgewicht und 2,10m Länge. Ich werde wohl hauptsächlich an Seen und kleine Flüsse auf die jagt nach Barsch und ähnliches gehen. Als Köder werden wohl Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler genutzt. Was könntet ihr dazu empfehlen?
Ich habe mich schon mal im Internet umgesehen und bin da auf Die Shimano Exage 2500 RC gestoßen. 
Hättet ihr sonst noch hilfreiche Informationen zu anderen rollen?
Das Budget liegt so bei maximal 70€ aber darf auch gerne weniger sein.


----------



## Double2004 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Hi,

 Sieh dir mal die Daiwa Ninja an. Tolle Rolle für unter 50€.


----------



## Spiker86 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Mit der red arc von Spro machst du 
Meines erachtens nichts falsch!


----------



## geomujo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Daiwa Revros ist sollte auch ganz gut passen.

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=2000


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Spro Hypalite

Ryobi NCRT Slam (Fische ich selbst, allerdings etwas über den Budgetvorgaben)


----------



## Aux1907 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Frontbremse nehmen. Fische ich persönlich einfach lieber.
Bei deinem Budget führt mMn kaum ein Weg an den "unter 100 Euro Daiwa Rollen" vorbei.
Ich hab mir gerade die Ninja bestellt, haben 2 Kollegen von mir im Einsatz und sind sehr angetan. Für das Geld noch ne vollwertige Ersatzaluspule...
Dann könntest du sowohl Mono als auch Geflecht aufziehen und bist für alles gerüstet.
Wenn es um Optik geht, kommt auch die Legalis in Frage.

Wenn du auf die Ersatzspule verzichten kannst, schau dir noch die Revros an.
Passen alle ins Budget, alles gute Rollen.

Wenn es NOCH günstiger und von Shimano sein soll und dir ne 1000er reicht, dann schreib mich an. Hab noch ne Catana im Keller liegen, die ich eigentlich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## fischbär (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Die Exage wollte ich mir auch mal zulegen. Habe dann bei den Spro Passion Rollen zugeschlagen. Das sind Ryobis. Bin völlig happy mit den Dingern und habe mittlerweile 3 Stück.
Wenn es noch edler sein soll, dann die Daiwa Ninja, wobei ich persönlich den Sinn aber irgendwie nicht sehe. Mehr Fische wird man damit auch nicht fangen.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Ich  kann dir wärmstens die Ryobi Applause ans Herz legen. Ist ne sehr solide Rolle für dein Budget. Wenn du vielleicht dann doch noch irgendwo her einige Tacken mehr auftreiben kannst dann die schon weiter oben erwähnte Slam. Ich habe beide Rollen in Benutzung und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.


----------



## AndreOL (26. April 2016)

Danke für die ganzen Nachrichten. Ich werde heute mal bei meinem Händler gucken ob er die Ninja auch anbietet. 
Was sagt ihr denn zu der Rute? Ist die zu gebrauchen? Ich hab die für sehr günstige 40€ geschossen.


----------



## RayZero (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Daiwa Ninja - P/L Sieger bis 60€


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Ryobi Ecusima!


----------



## Double2004 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*



AndreOL schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn zu der Rute? Ist die zu gebrauchen? Ich hab die für sehr günstige 40€ geschossen.



Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Menzer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Die Yasei Ruten sind eigentlich alles tolle Stöcke - und für 40€ ist das echt ein super Schnapp solange die Rute keine Mäkel hat.

Und als Rollentipp: Ich würde nen 10er drauflegen und mir die Okuma Artics RTX 25 holen. Die gibt's grad für 79€ im Angebot und ist vergleichbar mit einer Shimano Rarenium. Ich hab die selbst auch und bin mehr als zufrieden! Super Rolle, absolut starke Bremse die fein justierter ist und das ganze mit 197g Gewicht. Passt super zu deinem neuen Stock! Da ich nicht weiß ob man das Angebot verlinken darf, schicke ich es dir mal als PN...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Na ja, die weißen Yasei sind schon geil - was ich von den roten nicht unbedingt in jedem Fall behaupten würde.

Stand ja nicht dabei, ob weiß oder rot?


----------



## AndreOL (26. April 2016)

Es ist eine von den Weißen Shimano Yasei Ruten.


----------



## Menzer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Eine Yasei Red mit 0-30g WG gibt's meines Wissens nach nicht... Aber prinzipiell ist der Einwand auf jeden Fall richtig. Die weißen Yasei Ruten sind die qualitativ hochwertigeren.


----------



## Checco (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Die Ryobis kannst du eigentlich durch die Bank fischen, selbst die preiswerteste, ich glaub die Ecusima ist ne vernünftige Rolle.
 Ich persönlich fische gerne mit den Ryobi Rollen, hab 3 Ryobi Slam Rollen und kann mich nicht beklagen, sind auch schön leicht.
 Die Ryobi Zauber läuft auch recht gut aber wiegt auch was mehr und die Ecusima hab ich mir mal aus der Not heraus gekauft, ja läuft seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Bitte keine Exage. Auch wenn Shimano drauf steht und der Katalog so schän glänzt... 

Für das Geld gibt es in der ryobi appllause schon metallkörper.
Alternativ Ecusima, zz ab 30€ erhältlich und der exage mindestens (!) ebenbürtig.

ich hatte eine exage, nach 2 wochen wieder verkauft, sagte mir gar nicht zu.


----------



## AndreOL (27. April 2016)

So ich habe nun die Daiwa Ninja bestellt. Vom Preis ist die super. Und jeder von euch weis das man irgendwie immer mal neue Angelsachen braucht. Und das gesparte Geld wird dann für den nächsten bedarf verwendet.


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. April 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Für den nächsten Rollensucher:

https://www.angeln-jagen-outdoor.eu...errerID=7.00&gclid=CLDdsujPsMwCFUHGGwodZQAB1Q

Abu Garcia Cardinal STX 40 für 49,90 €


----------



## AndreOL (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

So heute wird die Ninja das erste mal ans Wasser geführt. Auf den ersten Blick macht sie echt einen guten Eindruck. 
Mal sehen was sich heute mal so an meinen haken verirrt.


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Hallo und Moin Moin,
Ich bin auf auch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle.
Ich möchte mir in 2 bis 3 Monaten eine Rolle kaufen, die im Preissegment von  *MAXIMAL 60 Euro* liegt. Kein Cent drüber..(Student aka Dauerpleite)

Es sollte eine Rolle der 4000/5000er Größe zum Hechtangeln sein.
Dabei sollte sie nicht unter 320 Gramm wiegen.
Die Ködergröße variiert zwischen 15 und 50 Gramm.
Das wichtigste bei mir ist die Stabilität.. Ich vergewaltige meine Rollen immer gerne..
Könntet ihr mir sagen, welche Rollen sehr stabil und günstig sind,
bzw. 

ob die Daiwa Ninja oder Spro Passion stabiler ist?

MfG


----------



## Aalchris (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Hallo aalbubi.

Ich kann dir die Penn fierce 4000er empfehlen 
Sehr robust und super Bremse. Preise zwischen 50 und 60€ dafür schönes Röllchen.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Da rate ich zur Ryobi Escusima oder,wenn du sie im Netz oder wo auch immer im Angebot bekommst, zur Ryobi Applause. Wenn möglich eher die Applause. Beides sind für das Geld, echt gute Rollen.


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Escusima- Applause dazwischen liegt ja noch die Cynos und is im Preislimit. Taugt die was?


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Jeep. Auch wenn ich die nicht selber habe, kann ich davon nur gutes Berichten.  Zwei Freunde von mir fischen die seit Jahren, ohne Probleme.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*



Prof. van Helsing schrieb:


> Escusima- Applause dazwischen liegt ja noch die Cynos und is im Preislimit. Taugt die was?


Definitiv Ja,
schade nur,das sie im Vergleich zum Vorgänger,der Oasys,teurer wurde.Ok,die Cynos hat jetzt Carbonscheiben.

Bis auf den Sperrhebel und die andere Gehäuseform,ist die von den Innereien her der typisch bekannte Ryobi Excenter Aufbau.


----------



## gambinho (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Wie wärs mit der Daiwa legalis? Kaum teurer als die Ninja aber aus Aluminium


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle*

Danke für die vielen Tipps!
Zurzeit ist die Ryobi Ecusima mein Favorit, da sie mit der Spro Passion baugleich ist, aber ca 35 Euro kostet. Nur der Kurbelgriff ist extrem hässlich.
Die Daiwa Legalis werde ich mir auch angucken, danke!

MfG


----------

